# Prop controller comparison



## joker

There are quite a few controllers available and I know a lot of you have your favorite, but I was wondering if anyone has seen or compiled a side by side comparison chart (cost,ease of use, outputs, etc...) for controllers?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

What a great question! Anyone?


----------



## naberhoodhaunts

haven't gotten into using prop controllers yet. looking to maybe start this year. this would be great info if any one had it.


----------



## Spookineer

I'll poke the first hole in this can of worms...
By asking about "prop control" I will presume you mean more than just a "servo controller" which is yet another can of worms. I prefer using a dedicated PC running VSA to control the various relays and servos used in my haunt. It is very easy to program routines for the beginner. The downside to being tethered to the PC is the location of props in relationship to the PC. Although I have some as far away as 100', it makes for lots and lots of wire. Another way is with a stand alone controller such as a Prop1 or 2 that can control multiple functions of various output devices. I'm still learning to work with these. 
A word of advice, weigh all the responses you'll get to your question and decide what fits your particular needs. There is no "best" way that will work for everyone.
http://www.brookshiresoftware.com/vsa_overview.htm
http://www.efx-tek.com/topics/prop-2.html


----------



## joker

Spookineer said:


> ...A word of advice, weigh all the responses you'll get to your question and decide what fits your particular needs. There is no "best" way that will work for everyone.
> http://www.brookshiresoftware.com/vsa_overview.htm
> http://www.efx-tek.com/topics/prop-2.html


Yes I was referring to stand alone controllers. I was looking for a side by side comparison of cost, outputs, and by ease of use I should have put something like requires pc for programming, or knowledge of whatever language, or could be programmed in realtime via the controller itself, not for beginner, etc....

I knew if I asked what's the best prop for a specific application I'd get multiple responses. I saw something similar for FrightIdeas controllers (can't seem to find it now) and thought it would be nice to have other controllers listed as well.

If something doesn't already exist maybe there's enough experience and knowledge here on the forums to create such a comparison.


----------



## DarkLore

Nice question. I agree....if it doesn't exist, we should be able to hash it out.

The defacto standard software - VSA.

For controllers, what have we identified so far? A comparison on prop controllers than are not tied exclusively to controlling servos. Pnuematics, lighting, motors, etc. Categories and options such as cost, number of controllable devices, triggering options, real time programming, and independence from a PC. I'd consider popularity of the controller important for manufacturer support, but not critical. 

If the controller is driven from a PC, I'd expect serial as a minimum and USB as a plus. I'd rule out parallel controllers like the K74, since parallel has become nearly extinct.


----------



## joker

How about we do this. Start collecting the factual data about various controllers and then setup a way for people to rate/review the prop. I'd be willing to help collect the data as well as develop the website.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

That would be great, joker. It could be in a table form so comparisons would be easy to see side by side down the list.

Let's see... different controllers, not limited to stand alone...

prop 1
prop 2
prop SX
ssc32
Polulu http://www.pololu.com/catalog/product/207


----------



## joker

Sickie Ickie said:


> That would be great, joker. It could be in a table form so comparisons would be easy to see side by side down the list.


Exactly. I bought a domain haunt101.com and put up a placeholder. I'll start working on getting the framework of the site developed.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Great name!


----------



## Lotus

joker said:


> Exactly. I bought a domain haunt101.com and put up a placeholder. I'll start working on getting the framework of the site developed.


Joker you make awesome websites BTW


----------



## joker

Sickie Ickie said:


> That would be great, joker. It could be in a table form so comparisons would be easy to see side by side down the list.
> 
> Let's see... different controllers, not limited to stand alone...
> 
> prop 1
> prop 2
> prop SX
> ssc32
> Polulu http://www.pololu.com/catalog/product/207


fright ideas -picoboo and boobox controllers


----------



## joker

Lotus said:


> Joker you make awesome websites BTW


Thanks Lotus...I do the best I can and realize that even though it may not be a site about me it does say a lot about my work. If I'm going to put something out for the public basically with my name on it I want it to represent me well.


----------



## halloweenguy

What about adding these controllers to the list?
Animation Maestro II form Haunted Village (keybanger type)
Gilderfluke Minbrick
Skulltronix BOC (dmx)


----------



## joker

halloweenguy said:


> What about adding these controllers to the list?
> Animation Maestro II form Haunted Village (keybanger type)
> Gilderfluke Minbrick
> Skulltronix BOC (dmx)


Most definitely. Do you have the spec/details for these controllers handy?


----------



## hpropman

Stand alone controllers can be categorized into three types.

1) Pre-made units that are programmable from a computer (basic seems to be the dominant language for these) e.g. prop 1, prop 2, prop SX.

2) Pre-made units that program through the units buttons. e. g. bit banger

3) The individual microcontroller chips themselves. These need to be programmed from a computer, have various languages (although Basic is mostly used), they need some support circuitry to be built either on a breadboard or a circuit board, the most flexible to conform to your prop needs, the cheapest by far, once built they are very easy to use but they need to be built. e.g. basic stamp, propeller, prop SX, Picaxe, Pic, Atmel, Althena.

regardless which one is used some electronics knowledge is helpful due to the fact that you will be connecting them to relays, solenoids, servos, switches, and sensors. Basic electronics and how to use a multimeter will make you life much easier.

All the electronics info that you need can be found on my website in the links section. Do not dismiss this idea because you think that it may be too hard I assure you it is not. No complex math or anything like that needed to understand prop level electronics.

Here is the best multimeter tutorial that I have ever seen.

http://www.ladyada.net/library/metertut/


----------



## robp790

How about adding the Hauntbots controllers? 8 output and 16 outputs with or w/o standlalone mp3 and wav players.

Cowlacious has PETIII event timer.


----------



## bradbaum

I have some Crestron gear I use, Not sure if anybody knows about Crestron or thier major competior AMX. They are mostly used for audiovisual room control. but work quite well for haunted house applications. they have I/O ports, Relays and RS232/422/485 ports, as well as IR ports for control of CD players or other IR controlled devices.

AMX has a DMX expansion box and Crestron has a MIDI card.


----------



## hedg12

bradbaum said:


> I have some Crestron gear I use, Not sure if anybody knows about Crestron or thier major competior AMX. They are mostly used for audiovisual room control. but work quite well for haunted house applications. they have I/O ports, Relays and RS232/422/485 ports, as well as IR ports for control of CD players or other IR controlled devices.
> 
> AMX has a DMX expansion box and Crestron has a MIDI card.


I used to program AMX back in the Panja days. Never thought of using it for haunting, but it certainly could be. Very extensible - you could do just about anything with it. Wonder if I still have that old axcess system stuck in a box somewhere...


----------



## DarkLore

Anyone ever used or seen one of these....iogeek, hauntbots...

http://www.hauntbots.com/Products/APC8_plus.php
http://monsterguts.com/prop-controllers/procerius-39-iogeek/iogeek/prod_51.html


----------



## Dr Morbius

I just aquired a PropSX starter kit...God help me. As if I don't have enough to do, now I gotta learn how to code. Should be fun though, and it'll be good for me to learn about software.


----------



## DarkLore

What were your reasons for the PropSX over the prop-1 or prop-2?


----------



## JonnyMac

Dr Morbius said:


> I just acquired a PropSX starter kit...God help me. As if I don't have enough to do, now I gotta learn how to code. Should be fun though, and it'll be good for me to learn about software.


Remember that we are always happy to help you get started with our products -- you just need to know what you want to do and post a request in our tech support forums. I've been programming the SX every day for the last four years so I have a nice library of code (SX/B -- similar to PBASIC but with WAY more power) built up.

Jon
EFX-TEK Hollywood Office


----------



## Death Master

I have used picoboo, boobox, Allen Bradley pico,Allen Bradley SLC5/04,Siemens Logo,prop1,2,SX, I have made my known with picax IC, and have wired up Timers and Relays A LOT of Timers and Relays when I frist started making props.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

what's your favorate, DM.


----------



## Death Master

Sickie Ickie said:


> what's your favorate, DM.


Sorry for the late responce Sickie.
For simplicity I love the pico boo, and boobox, and for controlling just about anything I could think of, the Allen Bradly SLC 5/04 you can do sooooo much with it.


----------



## joker

Death Master said:


> Sorry for the late responce Sickie.
> For simplicity I love the pico boo, and boobox, and for controlling just about anything I could think of, the Allen Bradly SLC 5/04 you can do sooooo much with it.


I've recently been playing with my first prop controller, a picoboo (F105 with audio/110 outlets) and mat sensor, and honestly it's very easy and actually fun. So much that I've ordered a second F105 and a pir to play with.

Definitely trying to step up my game this year.


----------



## hedg12

How about the arduino? I have one, but I haven't done anything with it yet. It looks promising if I can wrap my head around the programming.


----------



## Dr Morbius

JonnyMac said:


> Remember that we are always happy to help you get started with our products -- you just need to know what you want to do and post a request in our tech support forums. I've been programming the SX every day for the last four years so I have a nice library of code (SX/B -- similar to PBASIC but with WAY more power) built up.
> 
> Jon
> EFX-TEK Hollywood Office


Cool, I'll be sure to do just that!


----------



## 5artist5

hedg12 said:


> How about the arduino? I have one, but I haven't done anything with it yet. It looks promising if I can wrap my head around the programming.


Have you had any luck with the arduino yet? I went the the Make Fair this weekend and there were tons of incredible things people had made from the arduino. So much so that I started thinking about switching from the Basic Stamp2 that I have been using for several years.


----------



## undead41

Sprawling Delusions original KEYBANGER is still a fave...but I love my BooBox and Animation Maestro too


----------



## scream1973

I picked up a Mastero I and Mastero II on the weekend at MHC.. It looked really simple its i guess you could call a keybanger type.. They showed my wife how to do a simple program in about 30 seconds so we figured it was a good place to start delving into pneumatics .. and then we'll get a lil more complex in a while and VSA

I came across this small matrix on Dc Props site http://www.dcprops.com/control.htm


----------



## asterix0

I've considered trying one of these: http://makezine.com/controller/

These also seem interesting: http://www.robotshop.us/home/produc...ontrollers/arduino-microcontroller/index.html


----------



## pshort

There are some 4-channel DIY DC SSR boards available over at the http://www.doityourselfchristmas.com site. There are also some AC SSR boards, but these are designed for resistive loads (up to 1A or so), and may not be useful here.


----------



## fritz42_male

Thanks Phil but do you have the exact link as I can't seem to find the thread?


----------



## pshort

Look in the Wiki there under Electronics Hardware -> Co-op Boards and Assembly Instructions, there are several SSR boards listed.


----------



## fritz42_male

Got it. Thanks


----------



## deanhunt

Monster Guts just came out with a new controller "Nerve Center".
Haunt Bots has some also.
Don't forget EFX-TEK's new EZ-8.


----------



## joker

deanhunt said:


> Monster Guts just came out with a new controller "Nerve Center".
> Haunt Bots has some also.
> Don't forget EFX-TEK's new EZ-8.


I read about the "Nerve Center" a week or so ago and looks pretty cool. It's very similar to the pico-boo's I've been using.


----------



## DeathTouch

So what brd can do more for the less money with less problems?


----------



## Otaku

DeathTouch said:


> So what brd can do more for the less money with less problems?


I guess that depends on what your props need. I'm not using computer control, so I fall into the category of one-shot timed controllers with multiple relays, typically with PIR triggers. If they can run on batteries, so much the better as it gives me some portability options. I've been building my own controllers for a while now and haven't hit the wall yet.


----------



## DeathTouch

Otaku said:


> I guess that depends on what your props need. I'm not using computer control, so I fall into the category of one-shot timed controllers with multiple relays, typically with PIR triggers. If they can run on batteries, so much the better as it gives me some portability options. I've been building my own controllers for a while now and haven't hit the wall yet.


Well, the problem is I don't know what I need it to do yet. But I know it has to be versatile. If I screw up and accidently reverse the leads, I need it not to kill everything. I need a controller to work around me. If I decide to make something total off the wall, then I need it to be versatile to do that. And if I come to a part where I need to ask questions, I need a place to find them. Mostly software.


----------



## hpropman

It sounds like you want something that is turnkey. If you do not know a lot about electronics then I recommend that you start with a prop1. learn how to use it and get the great support from EFXTEC. later as your skills improve and you learn some electronics you can start to build your own controllers. We will be here when you are ready. For you to start building your own now with very little knowledge will just overwhelm and frustrate you into giving up. The information is out there all you have to do is take advantage of it. Please do not be afraid to ask any questions. If you want to learn electronics and need help getting started I and others here can help you.


----------



## DeathTouch

hpropman said:


> It sounds like you want something that is turnkey. If you do not know a lot about electronics then I recommend that you start with a prop1. learn how to use it and get the great support from EFXTEC. later as your skills improve and you learn some electronics you can start to build your own controllers. We will be here when you are ready. For you to start building your own now with very little knowledge will just overwhelm and frustrate you into giving up. The information is out there all you have to do is take advantage of it. Please do not be afraid to ask any questions. If you want to learn electronics and need help getting started I and others here can help you.


LOL. I am a Electronics Tech. LOL


----------



## hpropman

In that case I highly recommend that you look at the picaxe. I have been using them for a about five years now and I love them. There is nothing that I have not been able to do with them. Due to the low cost of the chips and ease of use I can drop a custom controller in any prop I want for about $10 or so. My greeter uses 3 08Ms if I was using prop1s I would not be able to afford them all. Pick up a few 08ms some resistors, a breadboard, and some 3 pin connectors and you can be programming these in 10 minutes. I assume that you have some of these things already. drop me a note if need more help getting started with these things. See my website for links.


----------



## hpropman

BTW the basic language used in the prop1 / 2 and the picaxe is almost identical.


----------



## fritz42_male

Propman is right - Picaxe chips are awesome.

I use mine for servo control, as a delay/duration timer, random cave eyes and so on. Pick up some cheap SSR relays on eBay and you can control anything you want.

If anybody is interested, Sparkfun is having a free day!!!

http://www.sparkfun.com/commerce/news.php?id=305

They also do picaxe stuff:

http://www.sparkfun.com/commerce/ad...ords=picaxe&search_section=products&x=12&y=17


----------



## DeathTouch

Picaxe sounds interesting. Is there anyone out there that has the Prop-1 or both the prop-1 and Picaxe that can compare the value of each?


----------



## craigsrobotics

Depends on how many channels you want...here you go: In order from easy peasy to more difficult. (note that these are the only ones I use, there are SEVERAL more out there)

Repeat cycle timers (i.e. on/off timed cyclic relay)
Haunted Village Maestro I and II
FrightIdeas Picoboo controller series (you'll find these in plenty commerical props)
Gilderfluke mini bricks 4 and 8 channel (software programming or key bounce)
Allen Bradley PLC - must learn ladder logic
Automation Direct's Kyocera DL-0x series (ladder logic)


----------



## hpropman

The basic differences between the two and the reason for the Price difference is that with the prop 1 / 2 you are paying for the R&D to design and build the board, the manufacture of a completed product, and the support offered by EFXtek. The Picaxe R&D was paid for from a education grant from the oil industry. As far as what one can do with one over the other they can both do exactly the same thing although there a few things worth mentioning. They can both control relays, solid state relays, servos, solenoids, lamps and motors. The Pixace needs to be assembled on a circuit board (The radio shack and other project boards work very well for this) or you can start with one of the picaxe boards and modify it as Fritz has done). The prop 1 has eight I/O pins the prop 2 has 16 - the picaxe chips start at an 8 pin chip (5 I/O pins 1 analog and music) all the way up to a 40 pin chip (33 I/O lines and 0-12 analog inputs). To do analog on the the prop 1 / 2 you have to bypass the ULN2008/3 chips by removing pins from the chip. The circuit boards that I have made with the 08M chips are slightly smaller that the prop 1 and may be easier to hide in a prop. The new X2 series of picaxe chips are much faster (64MHZ) than the prop 1 / 2. Although in all fairness I have only needed to use the 08M at 4MHZ for any prop so far. It is nice to know that the extra power is there if I ever need it. Due to the price of the picaxe chips about $3.50 for the 08M chips you can use multiple chips in the same prop. My greeter uses 3 08Ms in the control boards. I could not afford to do that with the prop 1. As far as support I believe that they are about equal. The both have active forums with a lot of people willing to help with manufacturer administrators that answer questions as well. With EFXtek you can get personal attention because it is a smaller company ( i have spoken with Jon Willaims on the phone) I have only worked with the pixace but I have read everything about the basic stamps and prop 1 / 2 / sx controllers and these are my conclusions. I have purchases a dc16 and serial adapter from EFXtek and I am about to purchase there USB adapter. I think that are a great company its just that there controllers are not for me I can do more with less with the picaxe but it is not for everyone.


----------



## Dr Morbius

I have aquired a PropSX, still need to learn to code it though. If successful I'd like to try the Picaxe chip. Thanks for the info, hpropman.


----------



## fritz42_male

I have to stress that one of the things with Picaxe is the cost. For example, you can build a 3 port servo controller or delay/duration timer (triggered or not) for about $10-$15. I built a 6 output random blink LED Eye kit for about $15.

The Prop1 and Prop2 stuff are VERY professional controllers but can be overkill for smaller stuff.

Also the nice thing about Picaxe stuff is the warm glow you get when you get your own circuits working!


----------



## DarkLore

(_Dixie....darling....you were absolutely right. It's my nature._  )



hpropman said:


> The basic differences between the two...


The little picaxe board, with help from Hpropman and Fritz, did a great job for me. It's cheap, small, and works great for driving a few servos or leds..in a very small code space. But it is a "hobbiest" solution, that happened to fit my need.

The efx-tek boards are built to go beyond that. To compare apples to apples...I'm sure we'd have to compare a higher level picaxe with a prop-1 to match capability and for it to be pre-built. The efx-tek products are high quality and provide a good solution for their intended purpose.

Buyers should understand that there is a significant difference between the types of products on the market. Prop-1/prop-2 boards (efx-tek) are quite a bit different then the picoBoo controllers (FrightIdeas) or products like the Nerve Center (monsterguts). The picoBoo and Nerve Center controllers have built in sound and self contained relays. They are made to be easy to use and self trigger sound. This type of controller is more like a switch...using relays to open and close a connection and to activate sound while it happens. The number of controllable ports are limited.

Prop-1 and Prop-2 controllers are meant for more folks who want to program their display through code, with a bit more control. They require additional products to produce sound or provide higher power relay control.

A different type of control - if you want audio to servo control the mouth of a skull, talking headstone, etc...then you should be looking at the Cowlacious Scary Terry board or something similar.


----------



## DarkLore

fritz42_male said:


> I have to stress that one of the things with Picaxe is the cost. For example, you can build a 3 port servo controller or delay/duration timer (triggered or not) for about $10-$15. I built a 6 output random blink LED Eye kit for about $15.
> 
> The Prop1 and Prop2 stuff are VERY professional controllers but can be overkill for smaller stuff.
> 
> Also the nice thing about Picaxe stuff is the warm glow you get when you get your own circuits working!


That is a very good way to state it Fritz! And I spent all that time typing....urgh.


----------



## fritz42_male

Lol. Know what you mean!

I wouldn't dream of bothering to build some of the stuff available from EFX-TEK - it just wouldn't be worth it from a time/cost point of view - why reinvent the wheel. You would have to move to the 18 or even 20 and above series of Picaxe stuff to get near to the EFX-TEK and by the time you buy the power pack etc you might as well by a Prop 1 or 2. Couple in the support they give for the add-on boards and larger stuff is a no-brainer.


----------



## Darkmaster

*Inexpensive dependable boards*



DeathTouch said:


> So what brd can do more for the less money with less problems?


I have been using 2 different types. Maestro from www.hauntedvillage.com and PET from http://www.cowlacious.com/TimerProd.htm. These are VERY EASY to program, dependable and inexpensive.

I am looking into computer control. I have acquired the Kit74. I still prefer the first choices.


----------



## dionicia

This is good information. I am just starting to tap into this realm of Haunting. I'm excited to learn more.


----------



## shadowopal

Whatever happened to the website comparing all the current boards out there?


----------



## randyaz

Here is an old thread on controller comparison...

http://hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=2526


----------

